# Anyone ever use a PGS Transmission?



## Mr.Carnage (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm curious to know if anyone has used one of their transmissions? Any experiences with them? Every time I've had the $$$ to purchase one they seem to have sold out. 

*This was back in June/2015*
"Thank you for your inquiry.
The PGS skyline GTR sequential gearbox is a 6-speed gearbox with all billet internals.
You can basically have it either as a straight cut or helicut gears -version.
The internals including the sequential mechanism are really robust since this gearbox is designed to withstand all the roughest punisment of the race driving with no problem.
The gear change time is extremely short due to the sequential mechanism we have developed for this gearbox.
We buld it inside a standard R32/R33 casing so yes, it'll fit in the R32 no problem.
The price for the 6-speed GTR seq gearbox is 6500€ + tax.
I believe at the moment we are talking about roughly the same amount in USD?"

"Yes, it comes with the shift indicator and yes, it's a real sequential shift and doesn't require the use of clutch when shiftingp or down except from standstill of course."

*3/24/16*
"Yes, we made a patch of the Skyline GTR sequential gearboxes for rally cross use and we'll be making a next batch in ca. 3 weeks.
The 2 time WRC World Champion Marcus Grönholm tested our Skyline GTR sequential transmission in a rally cross car and he was really amazed how well it worked. smile emoticon
I will make a copy of the test article and attach it in our Facebook page with the translation.
So whenever you're ready to Order one just let me know!
Also if you know more people potentially wanting to have one we'll give you a Group buy discount.


Thank you very much!

Best regards,
Olli
PGS Transmissions"


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

This is in the GT-R section, you need to ask the Skyline boys in their part of the forum. If you look in the trader news section you will see PPG have developed a sequential box for the Skyline.


----------



## Mr.Carnage (Jun 16, 2015)

barry P. said:


> This is in the GT-R section, you need to ask the Skyline boys in their part of the forum. If you look in the trader news section you will see PPG have developed a sequential box for the Skyline.


Damn I posted it in the wrong section. Can someone move it please. I know about PPG I'm talking about *PGS*

https://www.facebook.com/pgstransmissions/


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Moved


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

any news to this topic? where is pgs located? anyone an information?


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

They are from Sweden i would say? I also saw their Facebook page, but don't know who already has one?


----------



## Hena (Mar 9, 2012)

They are located in Finland.


----------

